# Taking the Hubby to Phoenix/Scottsdale for the first time



## laurac260 (Oct 10, 2011)

Any suggestions of things to do?  We are traveling during winter break, and have 2 kids in tow (11 and 5).  I know I can research this on my own, and will, but I wanted to see what people who travel there regularly like to do for fun/sightseeing.  Will go to Grand Canyon for sure, how far is Hoover Dam?  We have 8 days.


----------



## BevL (Oct 10, 2011)

You're planning on overnighting near the Grand Canyon?  It's I think between four and five hours drive one way.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 10, 2011)

Scottsdale in the winter is all about golf and it is very expensive.  If going to Grand Canyon, stop for a few nights in Sedona.  Or stay up near the Grand Canyon and make Sedona a day trip, Hoover Dam a day trip and Grand Canyon a day trip.


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 10, 2011)

It will be cold in January at the south rim and snow storms are not unusual that time of year in northern Arizona. Make it a day trip if weather permits, you shouldn't have any problem finding a last minute hotel room in Tusayan if you want to spend the night there. The Hoover Dam is another 5 hour drive (one way) from the south rim.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the Desert Botanical Garden in Phoenix. http://www.dbg.org/

Phoenix also has a zoo your children might enjoy.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Oct 11, 2011)

*Prescott, AZ*

I live in Prescott, which is 2 hours north of Phoenix & 2 1/2 hours south of the Grand Canyon. Like Sedona, it's a good place to break the trip. Prescott was AZ's first territorial capital and has a wonderful downtown. Whiskey Row is where Doc Holliday and the Earp brothers hung out before going to Tombstone. It's AZ's Christmas City and the courthouse in the central Plaza will be decorated with lights. We're a mile high in the mountains, adjacent to the largest Ponderosa pine forest in the world. Check this site: http://www.visit-prescott.com


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!  I should include some more info I see.  We are flying in and staying at the Westin Kierland Resort and Spa in Scottsdale Dec 21-29, and since the rate is extremely cheap, we don't plan on staying over anywhere else.  We're not golfers, and I need to find things to do that are disability friendly (no hiking, sightseeing needs to be something we can drive to). I did not realize that Grand Canyon is 4-5 hours one way.  I guess I better do some serious research before we go, huh?


----------



## SunSand (Oct 13, 2011)

First, the Westin Kierland is a spectacular spot.  It will be difficult to keep the  children entertained, but they still will enjoy the pools, nature, etc.  There is great shopping and food, very close to the Westin.  Take a day trip to Sedona, its beautiful, with lots of moderate hiking paths,etc.  There's an outlet mall along the way too.  Scottsdale in the winter is an a adult place, but you still can get out there and keep the kids moving.  The majority of the time, just stay and enjoy the Westin Kierland, its a very beautiful and relaxing place.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 14, 2011)

A four hour detour to CrackerJax in Scottsdale might be a fun diversion for your 11 and 5 year old.  Someone already mentioned the Phoenix Zoo. :whoopie:  If you are going to Sedona, you might look at the World Wildlife Park - just outside Camp Verde on the way to Cottonwood; again, a diversion for your children.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 14, 2011)

*Sweet Republic Ice Cream*

We were at Westin Kierland recently and there was one of those "city" magazines in the room- "Phoenix Today" or something like that.  There was an article in that about a local ice cream shop, one of their sundaes, The Toffee Banofi, had recently been featured on a Food Network show.  Of course we had to check it out.  EXCELLENT!!!!  The Toffee Banofi is vanilla ice cream, bananas, salted caramel sauce, nut brittle, whipped cream.  Well, the bananas and nuts are healthy, right?

Google it for directions, it was a 10-15 minute drive from Westin Kierland.

You ask about the Grand Canyon, I post about an ice-cream sundae.  Now you know where my priorities lie, lol!

H


----------



## heathpack (Oct 14, 2011)

*More Kierland/Phoenix ideas*

We were at Kierland over Labor Day.  It was so hot that it made us pretty lazy, we mostly hung out by the pools and had awesome service.  If it is warm enough, I highly recommend this "activity."

The main hotel has a pool with a lazy river, great place to while away an afternoon.

We visited the Heard Museum, which was interesting but maybe not for kids.

Fairly close are two architectural sites, Talesin West and Cosanti.  Google them if you think this might be possible with your kids.

We were jealous that there seemed to be a good number of performing arts venues in Scottsdale/Phoenix, but most were shut down for the season when we were there.  Maybe you could catch a family-friendly show.

Years ago, I spent a month in Phoenix and drove over to meet a friend in Tuscon.  Somehow getting to her house, I drove through Saguaro National Park (saguaros are the big cactuses, usually with two "arms" heading out perpendicular to the cactus' body and then turning up at a right angle, the kind you see in Western movies)- and endless expanse of giant cacti, it was spectacular.  Tuscan is about 2 hours from Phoenix, you could visit the Desert Botanical Museum (zoo/botanicals, very interesting) and the national park in a day.

H


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Keep the ideas coming!*

I'm on the computer right now, and came across the Grand Canyon Railway.  That sounds like a blast!  If it wasn't for well, an $89 rate at the Westin Kierland, I would probably be more willing to change overnight accommodations.  Has anyone done any of the 1 night or 2 night stays on the Railway?  I am going to see if I can find some review on it.  How about other Grand Canyon Tours?  There are so many to choose from.   I know it is 4-5 hours drive, but we HAVE to go there.
________________
hmmm... looking at a map, it's obvious that we cannot do Hoover dam and the Grand Canyon without either driving our butts off, or staying overnight somewhere else other than the Westin.


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 15, 2011)

You really don't need a tour.  Just drive there, park at the Grand Canyon Visitors center and enjoy the views.  There is a rim trail between the Grand Canyon Visitors Center and Bright Angel Lodge, it's a paved path and an easy walk.  If you're not able to walk it there are free buses that loop between both places and stop at several places in between.  You'll need to get off the bus to catch the views.  Make sure to visit the Yavapai Museum along the route.  Bright Angel Lodge has a very good restaurant with great views looking out into the canyon, a good place to go for lunch or dinner.  I've never been there in the winter so not sure if all the restaurants stay open.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, I looked on mapquest at Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, and Phoenix.  They aren't close to each other, are they??     Can you tell I've NEVER been west??   Then I made a change that I am sooo excited about!  

We will fly into Las Vegas, stay two nights or so (off strip, on points), see Vegas (we are not gamblers, so probably won't do much there), go to Hoover Dam, drive to Grand Canyon, and then head to Scottsdale, then fly out from there.  We have 9 full days.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 15, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> We will fly into Las Vegas, stay two nights or so (off strip, on points), see Vegas (we are not gamblers, so probably won't do much there), go to Hoover Dam, drive to Grand Canyon, and then head to Scottsdale, then fly out from there.  We have 9 full days.


Sounds like a great plan for someone who has never been west. You'll get to see lots of cool stuff.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, it is true that you drive past the Hoover Dam on your way to the Grand Canyon - it is also possible to take a day trip to Hoover Dam from Las Vegas.  That would give you longer at the Grand Canyon and the Dam which could occupy your days and still give you time to see LV at night- Fremont Experience downtown and all the neat stuff along the Strip (fountains, volcano, ships).  Cram everything you can if it might be a while before you get back here!!  :whoopie:


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 18, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Well, it is true that you drive past the Hoover Dam on your way to the Grand Canyon - it is also possible to take a day trip to Hoover Dam from Las Vegas.  That would give you longer at the Grand Canyon and the Dam which could occupy your days and still give you time to see LV at night- Fremont Experience downtown and all the neat stuff along the Strip (fountains, volcano, ships).  Cram everything you can if it might be a while before you get back here!!  :whoopie:



I'm 6 days shy of 45, so it's taken me 45 years to make it there.  At this rate I might never get back!

I've never planned a 9-10 day itinerary for anyone, save for Disney.  We had a week in Disney and I planned every day out.  The family liked knowing what they were going to do each day, and it was a good idea to do so, but personally I don't always like being so pigeonholed.  BUT, this trip I think we do need to plan ahead, and since I insist on keeping this a secret, it is up to me to plan everything (and I'm not so left brained that this is an easy task, nor do I like being in charge of everyone's happiness).  So, please do keep the ideas coming.  Thanks!


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 18, 2011)

has anyone ever stayed at any of the lodging accommodations at the Grand Canyon?


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 18, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> has anyone ever stayed at any of the lodging accommodations at the Grand Canyon?



I have, most of the accommodations are very basic but comfortable.  There is also a town (Tusayan) just outside the entrance to the south rim that has some hotels.  Use https://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/ to make reservations for lodging inside the park.  You'll pay a premium for the lodging located right on the rim.  All the other lodging are a short walk away so it's not a big deal.  If they don't have the lodging that you want available for your dates check back often, there are always last minute cancellations.


----------



## NWL (Oct 19, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Well, I looked on mapquest at Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, and Phoenix.  They aren't close to each other, are they??     Can you tell I've NEVER been west??   Then I made a change that I am sooo excited about!
> 
> We will fly into Las Vegas, stay two nights or so (off strip, on points), see Vegas (we are not gamblers, so probably won't do much there), go to Hoover Dam, drive to Grand Canyon, and then head to Scottsdale, then fly out from there.  We have 9 full days.



From Las Vegas - rent a car and do an easy day trip to Hoover Dam.  For Grand Canyon, there are many tour companies that will get you there and back in a day.  Prices vary  based on how you get there and how much time you want to devote to the trip.  If the pocketbook allows, consider a helicopter tour to the south rim.  It's pretty cool.  

Both destinations are more "doable" from Vegas.  The chopper tour will take you over Hover Dam.  If you want a closer look, do the day trip.

Cheers!


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Marriott's near Grand Canyon?*

What are the closest Marriott's to the Grand Canyon?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 20, 2011)

There's a Residence Inn, a Springhill Suites, a Fairfield Inn and a Courtyard in Flagstaff and a Fairfield Inn in Williams.

If you're talking timeshares, it's Canyon Villas in Phoenix.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 21, 2011)

Plans are taking shape!  I got two free nights at the Renaissance in LV, and two nights at the HI Express near Grand Canyon.  Then on to the Westin Kierland for 6 days.  That's going to be quite a switch from Renaissance to HI Express!  It looked like a clean hotel though, and there isn't much to choose from there.  I'm still looking at my options though.  I just saw that NOAA predicted warmer than avg temps for that area in Dec/Jan.  I hope they are correct!


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2011)

If your looking for a Marriott TS, don't forget about Vegas.  People do drive there for the day, although it is a long drive there and back.  There are also tour buses that take people to the GC for the day from Vegas.

Here's one example, I'm sure there are others:

http://www.lasvegasgrandcanyontour.com/


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Oct 21, 2011)

... and from last year


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2011)

FlyerBobcat said:


> ... and from last year



The OP did ask for Marriott's, probably wants to use Marriott (hotel) points.  

IF, they were willing to consider a non-Marriott hotel, I'd suggest staying in the park at the Rim (1st choice) http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/Lodging-Overview-411.html 

OR in Williams (no Marriotts) and check-out the train.

http://www.thetrain.com/


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am trying to plan a get away for my husband for his 50th bday.  I posted this in the Western board.  We are flying to Vegas, spending two nights at the Renaissance (one night on points, one night as an e-cert).  Not gamblers, mostly are staying there to go see Hoover Dam, but since we are in Vegas we will poke around and see some sights.  Then we are going to Grand Canyon.  I don't really know where to stay, but I booked the Holiday Inn Express for now.  It is crazy to stay at the Renaissance for free and then spend $123 a night for a HI Express, but hotels near GC seem to be slim pickings, and the prices aren't the cheapest for what you get.   We will stay there two nights then on to Scottsdale where we will be staying at the Westin Kierland Resort, because we have a connection there and got a cheap rate.  I originally thought we could see hoover and GC from Scottsdale, but that looks like an insane amount of driving, when we could instead hotel hop.  Not sure about the grand canyon leg of the trip, we need to find things to do that are disability friendly, so hiking/camping/mule riding etc is out of the question.---and yes, I'd LOVE to be able to use points, but it seems the closest Marriott property is 80 miles away from GC!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 21, 2011)

We have a similar trip coming up, only difference is that we're starting in LA and then going to the Grand Canyon and Vegas.  I got a lot of help from folks in this thread.

Our travel plans are all set, now I'm trying to figure out which wide-angle lens to get for all the beautiful scenery shots.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> We have a similar trip coming up, only difference is that we're starting in LA and then going to the Grand Canyon and Vegas.  I got a lot of help from folks in this thread.
> 
> Our travel plans are all set, now I'm trying to figure out which wide-angle lens to get for all the beautiful scenery shots.



Sue, thank you SO MUCH for posting this link.  I've only gotten thru the 1st page and I'm already thinking I might retool things a bit.  It didn't occur to me to make Hoover dam a trip AS WE HEAD IN to GC, rather than going there from Vegas, and back, then back out again toward GC.  I'm going to sit down and map out a few options once I read thru all the posts.  We have lots of time, and when SW allows me to make flight changes as many times as I want without any fees I'm almost tempted to add some portion of Cali into the trip.   Thanks again!

Laura


----------



## irish (Oct 21, 2011)

you might want to think about dining at EL TOVAR while at the GRAND CANYON.
don't know how crowded it gets that time of year, but you can make dinner reservations 30 days in advance. we ate there and loved it when we visited.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Oct 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> I am trying to plan a get away for my husband for his 50th bday.  I posted this in the Western board.  We are flying to Vegas, spending two nights at the Renaissance (one night on points, one night as an e-cert).  Not gamblers, mostly are staying there to go see Hoover Dam, but since we are in Vegas we will poke around and see some sights.  Then we are going to Grand Canyon.  I don't really know where to stay, but I booked the Holiday Inn Express for now.  It is crazy to stay at the Renaissance for free and then spend $123 a night for a HI Express, but hotels near GC seem to be slim pickings, and the prices aren't the cheapest for what you get.   We will stay there two nights then on to Scottsdale where we will be staying at the Westin Kierland Resort, because we have a connection there and got a cheap rate.  I originally thought we could see hoover and GC from Scottsdale, but that looks like an insane amount of driving, when we could instead hotel hop.  Not sure about the grand canyon leg of the trip, we need to find things to do that are disability friendly, so hiking/camping/mule riding etc is out of the question.---and yes, I'd LOVE to be able to use points, but it seems the closest Marriott property is 80 miles away from GC!



We stayed at the Grand Chateau in Vegas in March of this year and drove to the south rim of the grand canyon.  We stayed two nights at the Best Western which was right near the entrance.  We were very pleased with the accomodations there and the on site restaurant was very good also, especially after a long day at the canyon. The hotel was very clean and the rooms were large.  Hope you have a great trip. I think we paid $99 a night but that may have been off season rates. As far as disability friendly activities, there is a shuttle bus which takes you through the route of the canyon and it stops at the many outlooks.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> It didn't occur to me to make Hoover dam a trip AS WE HEAD IN to GC, rather than going there from Vegas, and back, then back out again toward GC.



Hoover Dam is less than an hour out of LV.  While in LV you can drive out to Lake Mead, Boulder City, and the dam.  There is a tour that takes you down to the turbines which is interesting.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> I don't really know where to stay, but I booked the Holiday Inn Express for now.  It is crazy to stay at the Renaissance for free and then spend $123 a night for a HI Express, but hotels near GC seem to be slim pickings, and the prices aren't the cheapest for what you get.   We will stay there two nights , but it seems the closest Marriott property is 80 miles away from GC!



Have you tried Priceline or Hotels.com?

http://travela.priceline.com/hotel/...8b021714699&plf=PCLN&searchType=CITY&noWait=Y


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Have you tried Priceline or Hotels.com?
> 
> http://travela.priceline.com/hotel/...8b021714699&plf=PCLN&searchType=CITY&noWait=Y



Are those the websites where you don't know what hotel you got until you pay for it?  I've been on Hotels.com before, but priceline I didn't have the nerve to pay for something I didn't know what I was getting.  I go on hotels.com and travelocity to see what's the best deal and read the reviews, but then I go to the hotel or airline's website and book direct there.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2011)

So we have an opportunity to stay at the Marriott La Jolla (San Diego).  I've never been to CA, never seen the pacific ocean.  Not sure of the discount I can get, but since the regular rate is $99 I'm figuring it will be 50$ or less.   Does anyone know how close that location is to a swimmable beach?  What is the weather like in SD in mid/end Dec?  I'm trying to figure out the logistics of going there too.  We have 10 days, and we are already looking at Vegas/hoover dam, Grand Canyon, Scottsdale at the Westin Kierland Resort.   I'm wondering if adding SD would be trying to cram too much into 10 days with 2 kids (11 and 5)?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Are those the websites where you don't know what hotel you got until you pay for it?  I've been on Hotels.com before, but priceline I didn't have the nerve to pay for something I didn't know what I was getting.  I go on hotels.com and travelocity to see what's the best deal and read the reviews, but then I go to the hotel or airline's website and book direct there.


 When you go to the Priceline web site, it's just line Travelocity and Hotels.com.  If you want to, you can use "Name Your Price", but that's optional. I always use the previously mentioned web sites as a guide to what's available and then go to the hotel chains web site to get a reservation.

Go to the Marriott hotel web site and check what's available in Flagstaff, AZ:

http://www.marriott.com/default.mi

Or for a real treat, stay in the national park at the rim, you and your DH will love it.

http://www.grandcanyonlodges.com/Lodging-Overview-411.html


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Does anyone know how close that location is to a swimmable beach?  What is the weather like in SD in mid/end Dec?



You'll need a wet suit if you want to go in the water.  During the CA winter months, I'd recommend at least a sweater/sweatshirt and a wind breaker.  The same for LV.  Expect highs in the mid 50's, but they could be 10 degrees lower/higher.  Naturally, the night time temps will be colder: 30's-40's.

Beware of snow in Flagstaff.  I40 does get shutdown because of snow.  I've driven there when the snow along I40 was above the car roof tops.  You will be in the mountains, it's unpredictable.

Make sure you check out this seal beach in La Jolla:

http://lajollafriendsoftheseals.org/


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, I see.  You can't get a direct flight from your HOME to San DIego.  I was confused because all the Phx-SAN flights on SWA are nonstop.  Well, it's a shame you can't cram three days in to visit California.  From Disneyland (a one day park hopper is about $100) it's a short drive to Santa Monica beach.  Of course, the weather is not great in November or December (but there are far worse places).  Very likely some rain.  The option is drive to DL - I am sure you can find some great rates in Anaheim- we are at a flea bag hotel right now- and it's only about a 6 hour drive from Phoenix. (I used to pack the kids in the car at 3 in the morning so they slept all the way!!) It's only about another hour or two from Phoenix to San Diego.  I think SD is prettier (maybe warmer too) but it's not DL (although it is closer to LegoLand? and Sea World)  I think we have the same planning process-we are going back to the east coast next year-first time for our kids and I am going crazy trying to pack so much into the trip!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the logistics of going there too. We have 10 days, and we are already looking at Vegas/hoover dam, Grand Canyon, Scottsdale at the Westin Kierland Resort.


Since the drive from Phoenix to San Diego or LA is around 5.5 hrs. and you've never seen this side of the country, I'd say go for it.  I think 2 nights in Las Vegas, a night at the Grand Canyon, three nights in Scottsdale, and four nights in California would be a great trip. There are tons of stuff you could see between San Diego & Anaheim, and even if it were too cold to get in the ocean, just seeing all the great beaches and beach towns would be fun.

Could you get a flight home from Orange County or LAX?


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Beware of snow in Flagstaff.  I40 does get shutdown because of snow.  I've driven there when the snow along I40 was above the car roof tops.  You will be in the mountains, it's unpredictable.
> 
> [/url]


hmmm...this certainly gives me pause for thought.

Our current plan is fly in to Vegas, -- hoover dam--grand canyon--phoenix--san diego--back  to phoenix and fly out from there.

Sounds like I would be better to go Vegas, hoover dam, grand canyon, vegas, san diego, and out phoenix.  I think it's about the same amount of driving, but would that avoid the mountains?  I am so glad I started planning this two months out!


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> What is the weather like in SD in mid/end Dec?



The average high temperature in San Diego in December is 66 degrees.  January is about a degree cooler than that.  Average lows are just under 50 degrees.


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally, I think you may be trying to cram too much into that trip unless you are a high energy family that loves life on the go.  If you want or need time to relax, this may be too much.

I grew up in the east and well remember my early trips out west.  There is a lot to see and do out here.  Interests vary, but if it were me, I would skip Las Vegas and Hoover Dam.  I would focus on San Diego and Arizona.  I'd spend a few days in San Diego, a night at the Grand Canyon, a night or two in Sedona, and the rest of the time in Scottsdale.  (Sedona is between the Grand Canyon and Phoenix...so it's not out of the way...and it is stunning.)

As for hotels in San Diego, the Marriott La Jolla is located in a busy, high rise office park setting right off of interstate 5.  It's not the most resort type of location, but $50 a night certainly is a good price.  It's MUCH too cold to swim in San Diego in December, but the area is beautiful and certainly worth a visit.  There are lots of great attractions for kids and the whole family.

Steve


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 22, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> The average high temperature in San Diego in December is 66 degrees.  January is about a degree cooler than that.  Average lows are just under 50 degrees.



I live in Vegas, I'm a desert rat.  66 degrees is cool enough, but get near the Pacific ocean with the humidity and it's kinda cold without the sun.  50/55 degrees in San Diego at night is COLD.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Sounds like I would be better to go Vegas, hoover dam, grand canyon, vegas, san diego, and out phoenix.  I think it's about the same amount of driving, but would that avoid the mountains?  I am so glad I started planning this two months out!


When you mentioned your route before, I assumed you would fly into Vegas, stay two nights, see Hoover Dam on your way to Grand Canyon, spend one night at GC, go to Scottsdale for three nights, and then go to San Diego.

Can you not fly home from San Diego or another California airport? Seems like some unecessary driving to go back to Phoenix to fly home and also to try to do Grand Canyon as a daytrip from Vegas when it can be right on your way to Scottsdale.

If you left Vegas early in the day and stopped at the parking lot that's just before where the highway crosses over Hoover Dam/Colorado River, you can walk across the pedestrian bridge for a spectacular view of the dam.  You had mentioned that your husband is disabled--is he in a wheelchair? There is a switchback-type of walkway up to the pedestrian bridge that is suitable for wheelchairs or there are stairs for those who can use them.  It's only about 30 minutes out of Las Vegas to the dam, but it is on the way to Arizona.

Driving on the main highway does not give you a view of the dam because the sides of that bridge are high enough to block views. But, seeing it from the pedestrian bridge is quite amazing.


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 22, 2011)

ok, I had to spill the beans to hubby, as this was causing me much angst to try to figure out what to do.  He feels that trying to add San Diego in the mix just doesn't make sense, too far, too much money, etc.  The airfare alone is 100-200$ a person more.  

So, SD is out.   I suppose this makes sense.

I have an $89 rate at the Westin Kierland, a Marriott e-cert for one night for a tier 5 or below, and two nights worth of Marriott points to burn.  

So back to square one.  Our current plan is to fly into Vegas, and fly out of Phoenix (tix already purchased), and do Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon between the two.  A previous poster mentioned that I-40 could be snowed out heading from GC to Phoenix.  Thanks so much to everyone for their patience as I navigate thru this, as it's like trying to plan a trip on the other side of the world from where I am sitting, and I am not that great at it (ask me to cook for you, or decorate your house, that I can do!)   So if everyone who has chimed in before could give me their two cents again, I'd much appreciate it!


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 22, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Beware of snow in Flagstaff.  I40 does get shutdown because of snow.  I've driven there when the snow along I40 was above the car roof tops.  You will be in the mountains...
> 
> http://lajollafriendsoftheseals.org/



I remember the first time I went to the GC.  We did the reverse of your trip...flew to Phoenix drove to LV  with the GC in between.

After playing golf in PHX at 105 degees early May, we drove to the GC for a 2 night stay at Bright Angel...not a Ritz for sure and I said at that time the next time we went there I'd book El Tovar.  Anyways...it was snowing at the GC..we didn't even have sweaters.  Be prepared.

Brian


----------



## Karen G (Oct 22, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> A previous poster mentioned that I-40 could be snowed out heading from GC to Phoenix.


It possibly might NOT be snowed in, too. You'll be better able to judge the weather once you get to Las Vegas and then you can make a decision about your route then.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, here's what I would do with the reasons why.

Day 1: Fly in to Vegas.  Plan a nice dinner & a show.
Day 2: Morning, go see Hoover Dam.  Afternoon/evening, tour the various over-the-top Vegas hotels, this is quite a bit of walking unless you just pick a few that are in close proximity.  Head down to the Fremont Street experience after dark.
Day 3:  Get an early start and drive to Grand Canyon, planning your day such that you arrive by early afternoon.  Visit as much as the Canyon as you can in the afternoon.  Plan on dinner after dark, so that you maximize your daylight hours in the park.  Overnight in GC NP.
Day 4: Get an early start, see more of the GC, leaving 11am.  Arrive Sedona by mid-afternoon, this drive is beautiful, be sure to do it during daylight.  Take the 180 to 89a and drive through Oak Creek Canyon.  In Sedona, take a Pink Jeep tour that starts late enough in the day that you will be on the tour around sunset.  Ideally stay O/N in Sedona (surely there is a Marriott there), if not, drive down to Scottsdale that night.
Days 5, 6, 7, & 8:  Relax at the Westin Kierland, being sure to go get yourself a Toffee Banofi sundae, and flying home on Day 8.

H


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 25, 2011)

Heath, where ya been all my life?  (or atleast the past two weeks).  I really like this suggestion.  We are looking at this or some version of it, to use for our trip.  Many thanks, to you and everyone who took their time to respond to me!



heathpack said:


> Ok, here's what I would do with the reasons why.
> 
> Day 1: Fly in to Vegas.  Plan a nice dinner & a show.
> Day 2: Morning, go see Hoover Dam.  Afternoon/evening, tour the various over-the-top Vegas hotels, this is quite a bit of walking unless you just pick a few that are in close proximity.  Head down to the Fremont Street experience after dark.
> ...


----------



## deemarket (Oct 28, 2011)

*Winter break to Scottsdale, LV, Grand Canyon*



laurac260 said:


> Heath, where ya been all my life?  (or atleast the past two weeks).  I really like this suggestion.  We are looking at this or some version of it, to use for our trip.  Many thanks, to you and everyone who took their time to respond to me!


Heath does have a great itinerary for you.  As I was reading the suggestions, I also thought going to CA too was really pushing things and the kids would be very tired riding so much.  And one of your must sees besides the Grand Canyon should definitely be Sedona.  
A few more suggestions for you near Kierland is "www.therailroadpark.com".  It is only 6 miles from Kierland.  Inexpensive and I think a great break for the kids.  I agree that the Desert Bontanical Gardens would give you a lot of information about the desert environment.  I think you would enjoy it but maybe not so much for the kids.  The kids would enjoy the Phoenix Zoo.  In December they have Zoo lights. You visit the Zoo at night and it is all lit up for the holidays.
 And you don't need to go to Tucson to see Sahuaro cactus.  You will see them traveling down from the Grand Canyon to Scottsdale and around Scottsdale also.  The attraction mentioned in Tucson is the AZ-Sonoran Desert Museum (www.desertmuseum.org).  It is really a great place but check it out and see if it is worth a day of your time.  It is at least a 2 hour drive down and back plus the time spent at the museum, etc.
 Another suggestion, especially if your kids play a musical instrument is the new Musical Instrument Museum.  It is not far from Kierland.  Also take into consideration that you will be visiting when many others will be here visiting and out shopping for the holidays.  It is going to be crowded everywhere you go.  Hope you have a great trip.  Keep asking questions.


----------



## dms1709 (Nov 4, 2011)

Stay one night at El Tovar, it is pricy, but it is so beautiful early in the morning and late in the afternoon, after the crowds leave.  We had a very nice dinner there.    There are many wonderful places to go and see that you might not get back any time soon.  This would be a great place for a splurge.

Donna


----------



## dhinsc (Nov 13, 2011)

*Out of Africa wild animal park*

while in Scottsdale, or stop in between Sedona and Scottsdale, check out the Out of Africa wild animal park.  It is near Camp Verde.  The children should really enjoy the park and be sure to upgrade to the Unimog African Safari tour.  There are discounts available on their web site.  My wife and I went there this summer and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon.


----------

